# Bluetooth Headset will not connect



## preemptor (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi.
I have just updated to 8.1 and whilst windows sees the blutooth headseT I cannot get it ti connect. I have ticked the relevant boxes to allow the device to see the computer.

I have removed the device and let the computer find it. I have also completely uninstalled the device and reinstalled it and it still wont connect.

any help would be much appreciated.

TIA


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

did you enter the passcode the handset generated in the laptop?


----------



## preemptor (Nov 18, 2008)

roodap said:


> did you enter the passcode the handset generated in the laptop?


Thanks for the response the headset does not transmit a passcode.


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

hmmm i read the headset as handset mobile
anywhere it says not connected ?
no problems with audio in out jack /socket


----------



## preemptor (Nov 18, 2008)

No the audio jacks fine. everything seems to work except the BT Headset.

Thanks for the response


----------

